# Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.0



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------

